# Budget Component Speakers



## wawall

Ok guys, so I'm building a audio system for a guy with about a $600 budget. I'm pretty new to the car audio scene, and I'm looking for a pair of nice 6.5 or 6.75(Preferably) component speakers for around $150 or preferably less. Here's what I've narrowed it down to...

Alpine SPR-60C
Polk Audio DB6501
Hertz Audio DSK 165.3
JL Audio C2-650
Pioneer TS-D1720C
Focal IS165
Morel Maximo's
Image Dynamics CTX65CS
JBL P660C
JBL GTO609C

Again, I'd like to stay away from the ones over 150 but obviously there's some in this list. I can get the ID's for $115. Tell me what you guys think...


----------



## dallasneon

Take your pick of these 3, all sound good.

Hertz Audio DSK 165.3
JL Audio C2-650
Pioneer TS-D1720C


----------



## Jepalan

I very happy with the Polk dB series in the last two budget vehicles I did (Honda CRV and Honda Civic).

I still think the JBL P660's are some of the best bargain components around as long as you can handle their lower impedance.


----------



## wawall

Yeah, the lower impedance shouldn't be a problem as I'm running 4 of them on a 4 channel amp. I don't plan to run them in parallel at any point so I should be ok. Might even be an upside as I can get a smaller amp. And worse case if I ever had to add anything I could run em in series.


----------



## gstokes

Jepalan said:


> I very happy with the Polk dB series in the last two budget vehicles I did (Honda CRV and Honda Civic).


x 2 on the 6501's, biggest bang for the buck IMHO..


----------



## HiloDB1

Incriminator Audio I65c set can be had for $119. For the price these are hard to beat.


----------



## gstokes

HiloDB1 said:


> Incriminator Audio I65c set can be had for $119. For the price these are hard to beat.


link please..


----------



## brownbob06

I'm happy with my JBL GTO608C component set. They're $70 under budget which is always a good thing and they're a proven set of components. They are also 2 ohms so a smaller amp would definitely be doable.


----------



## Brian_smith06

I currently run the dsk set and I'm pretty content with them


----------



## audiomobilbsd

Best car speakers to build a car audio
Audio Hertz DSK 165.3 is the best car speakers for sound quality. Soft vocals are ideal for jazz.
Pioneer TS-D1720C superior for high voice. is ideal for musical instruments.


----------



## gstokes

Ask 10 different people what they think is best and you will get 10 different answers..

It's a good thing that God made all of us different because if we were all the same we'd be listening to the same speakers


----------



## brownbob06

At least speakers would be cheaper lol.


----------



## brownbob06

When I went to the car audio shop and did a blind listening test I chose the Alpine Type R components. The salesman said "you have expensive tastes." Apparently the crowd that goes there isn't the same one that hangs around here lol.) 

Point being: blind listening tests are awesome if you have that otoption available.


----------



## Brownsfan

I know Sony doesn't get a lot of love at least new stuff any way. But the new GS series components sound great for the money. Silk dome tweets and bi amp capabilities. The mid bass is awesome. Again for the money these imho sound great. I just installed a set in my car and couldn't be happier. Sony XS-GS1621C (xsgs1621c) 320W 6.5" 2-Way GS-Series Component
I know you said 150 and i linked a 180 set but they can be found for 150 on eBay. Also you can find last year's model xsgs1720s. These have a different crossover and aluminium dome tweeters. Also not as nice of tweeter mounting capabilities. They sound great too. I heard them both but just preferred the soft dome tweeters.


----------



## brownbob06

From what I understand Sony is actually on an upswing eith their car audio right now. Would be nice if they can keep it up. You can never have too many affordable competitors for those of us on a budget who like their music.


----------



## djfourmoney

brownbob06 said:


> I'm happy with my JBL GTO608C component set. They're $70 under budget which is always a good thing and they're a proven set of components. They are also 2 ohms so a smaller amp would definitely be doable.


 There are reports of the GTO 608c's are flat in the mid-bass. While the P660c's have good mid-bass, how do your 608's compare?


----------



## Tenacious

I'll be the black sheep in this bunch...

For the absolute best price to performance, there are raw drivers. A good, cheap combination is the Silver flute 6.5" and vifa xt25. Even if you do not have the crossovers needed built into your head unit, amp, or processor - you can still build or buy the crossovers and be well under $150. With properly treated doors, the silver flutes play rather low and the XT25 is one of my favorite drivers of all time.


----------



## djfourmoney

Tenacious said:


> I'll be the black sheep in this bunch...
> 
> For the absolute best price to performance, there are raw drivers. A good, cheap combination is the Silver flute 6.5" and vifa xt25. Even if you do not have the crossovers needed built into your head unit, amp, or processor - you can still build or buy the crossovers and be well under $150. With properly treated doors, the silver flutes play rather low and the XT25 is one of my favorite drivers of all time.


 I saw the Hyundai SUV build on Parts Express's site and they list the PN#'s for all the speakers and crossovers they used. Total is just under $100. It is a consideration, but I would think raw drivers are ideal for full active setups.


----------



## Tenacious

djfourmoney said:


> I saw the Hyundai SUV build on Parts Express's site and they list the PN#'s for all the speakers and crossovers they used. Total is just under $100. It is a consideration, but I would think raw drivers are ideal for full active setups.


They're ideal for active setups, but can still be very effective even with passive setups


----------



## Alrojoca

hertz DSKs get loud with low power, great mid bass. I had the previous set with separate xovers per driver, great for bi amping, I may be interested in selling them, they are complete, in great shape.

For $75.00 you get these Sony, I took a look at these close, the mid bass handles 120W RMS, they look very well built, it comes with bi amp passives, I have not installed these in my kids car yet although I may use the hertz.

Can't get any better than these sonys for the price, cheaper than the flutes, complete component system with bi amp xover and free shipping.

Sony XS GS1720S 6 1 2" Component System 350W GS Series Car Speakers Pair New 027242824362 | eBay


----------



## brownbob06

djfourmoney said:


> There are reports of the GTO 608c's are flat in the mid-bass. While the P660c's have good mid-bass, how do your 608's compare?


TBH I use rear fill 6x9s and I don't have too much of a problem with midbass. I say too much because I don't have the doors treated at all. Once I get a chance to cover up the big hole in the door I'll be able to give a more accurate critique.

They don't get very loud though. I'm giving thrm 80 watts each but havr to do some tuning on my amp before I can say it's the speakers and not my tuning.


----------



## RandyJ75

JBL MS-62C. They are 2 ohm, so you can save money on your choice of amp.


----------



## djfourmoney

brownbob06 said:


> From what I understand Sony is actually on an upswing eith their car audio right now. Would be nice if they can keep it up. You can never have too many affordable competitors for those of us on a budget who like their music.


 I hear Sony's latest offering is pretty good. They no longer have an ES line and have eliminated Xplod, so we're left with GS and whatever the regular product is.

They come with the ability to bi-amp right out of the box for $180, that isn't bad.


----------



## Pitmaster

gstokes said:


> Ask 10 different people what they think is best and you will get 10 different answers..
> 
> It's a good thing that God made all of us different because if we were all the same we'd be listening to the same speakers


Agreed, at least 5 different answers.

Love the avatar!


----------



## LaserSVT

I like the Infinity Kappa for budget stuff.

Infinity 60.9cs 6.5" Kappa Series Component Speakers


Or for a few bucks more there is the current generation. I have not heard them yet so I couldnt comment on how the new soft dome tweeter sounds but for the under $200 arena they have been nice sounding and impressivly loud speakers.

Infinity Kappa 60 11CS 6 75" Car Speakers New Pair Kappa 6011CS | eBay


----------



## djfourmoney

Alrojoca said:


> hertz DSKs get loud with low power, great mid bass. I had the previous set with separate xovers per driver, great for bi amping, I may be interested in selling them, they are complete, in great shape.
> 
> For $75.00 you get these Sony, I took a look at these close, the mid bass handles 120W RMS, they look very well built, it comes with bi amp passives, I have not installed these in my kids car yet although I may use the hertz.
> 
> Can't get any better than these sonys for the price, cheaper than the flutes, complete component system with bi amp xover and free shipping.
> 
> Sony XS GS1720S 6 1 2" Component System 350W GS Series Car Speakers Pair New 027242824362 | eBay


 I like speakers with high sensitivity. While 3 db is noticeable, 6 db and more is an obvious change. However it just takes less power to get loud.

My DSP is 17 x 4, the problem is my HU is supposedly 12-15 watts per channel so there isn't much difference. That said, the stock speakers are rated at 88 db sensitivity. A 3 db increase to 91-92 db means (unless my math is funny, means you don't need as much amp power as components rated the same as the stock speakers.

Double 17 watts is 34 watts. If my math is correct then an amp rated at say 40 watts per channel when paired with a more efficient speaker get a 6 db bump in output, or twice as loud as before.

I like Hertz DSK seem to work well, my installer suggested they aren't an upgrade but more like something you get when your stock speakers take a dump, better but not that much better.

I don't quite agree, the difference between DSK and the Hi-Energy is the crossovers and the tweeter. The great mid-bass I experienced with my own set of Hi-Energy components. If my stock speakers main problem is flat mid-range and flat mid-bass, then even a $150 set of DSK's will be a sizable improvement over stock, even on deck power and even better with a modest amp.


----------



## Souldrop

I've thoroughly enjoyed my JBL P660C and they regularly get generally favorable reviews


----------



## nanohead

brownbob06 said:


> I'm happy with my JBL GTO608C component set. They're $70 under budget which is always a good thing and they're a proven set of components. They are also 2 ohms so a smaller amp would definitely be doable.


+1 on the GTO Series. I did one of my kids cars with these and was astonished at how good they sounded. We're all conditioned to think that you have to spend a boatload on super high end stuff from low volume manufacturers to get great fidelity, but these GTOs are pretty amazing for the price and the fact they come from a large company. 

I tried them on a lark (teenagers car), and was amazed.


----------



## Alrojoca

djfourmoney said:


> I like speakers with high sensitivity. While 3 db is noticeable, 6 db and more is an obvious change. However it just takes less power to get loud.
> 
> My DSP is 17 x 4, the problem is my HU is supposedly 12-15 watts per channel so there isn't much difference. That said, the stock speakers are rated at 88 db sensitivity. A 3 db increase to 91-92 db means (unless my math is funny, means you don't need as much amp power as components rated the same as the stock speakers.
> 
> Double 17 watts is 34 watts. If my math is correct then an amp rated at say 40 watts per channel when paired with a more efficient speaker get a 6 db bump in output, or twice as loud as before.
> 
> I like Hertz DSK seem to work well, my installer suggested they aren't an upgrade but more like something you get when your stock speakers take a dump, better but not that much better.
> 
> I don't quite agree, the difference between DSK and the Hi-Energy is the crossovers and the tweeter. The great mid-bass I experienced with my own set of Hi-Energy components. If my stock speakers main problem is flat mid-range and flat mid-bass, then even a $150 set of DSK's will be a sizable improvement over stock, even on deck power and even better with a modest amp.



Somehow agree, except if you drive the DSK's without an amp, just off the HU, they will sound better than almost any set you match them to, the next level up, although with high sensitivity of 91-92db like esk hsk, they are totally different animals, they need lots of power to sound good, they are made to sound better at loud levels with good power, while the DSK's are made to be driven with hu's or low power, as you said dropped in a factory replacement with weak power and weak amps, their weakness is the tweeters, being bright for some people when driven with an amp, not so much off the Hu and the midbass is above many entry level components, maybe close to a Polk MM series if not better, with or without good power.


----------



## Alrojoca

Also, any speaker, can sound bad if not installed properly, deadening and door sealing as much as possible will improve the response


----------



## djfourmoney

Alrojoca said:


> Somehow agree, except if you drive the DSK's without an amp, just off the HU, they will sound better than almost any set you match them to, the next level up, although with high sensitivity of 91-92db like esk hsk, they are totally different animals, they need lots of power to sound good, they are made to sound better at loud levels with good power, while the DSK's are made to be driven with hu's or low power, as you said dropped in a factory replacement with weak power and weak amps, their weakness is the tweeters, being bright for some people when driven with an amp, not so much off the Hu and the midbass is above many entry level components, maybe close to a Polk MM series if not better, with or without good power.


 The reason I am fine with doubling of the power from the stock HU and the DSP which have similar power is that; unless I get say the JBL P660c's or Infinity 6030's which are 2 ohm, I won't get much more than 40-50 or so a channel from most of the affordable five channel amps on the market.

Also I just can't budget any higher. 

I would like Hi-Energy's again we'll see.



Alrojoca said:


> Also, any speaker, can sound bad if not installed properly, deadening and door sealing as much as possible will improve the response


 True but like a pizza or cake it's sort of hard to screw up unless you make the effort.


----------



## dfarr67

Good thread. 
I've been researching myself in a circle. Morel/Hertz/Focal/Zapco/Sony/etc. 2015 Honda Accord Sport with 6.5" 2 way comp in the front doors and 6.5" coax in the rear deck- and it all round sucks. I have in hand a JBL MS 5001 amp for a 8" sub, and a JBL MS-8 DSP which has around 30w per channel, I intend use as active. For listening I don't listen loud, but all kinds of music. I've kind of settled on the JBL GTO804 8" sub but am having a tough time sourcing one. And I've come to look more seriously at raw components at Madisound but wonder if they would survive in the car environment. Any suggestions are welcome.

JBL MS-8 Factory OEM System Integration Digital Sound Processor

JBL MS-A5001 500W 1-Channel Amp w/ Digital Input Mixer

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/horn-tweeters/vifa-bc25sc06-04-1-textile-dome-tweeter/

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-discovery-18w/4434g-00-7-midwoofer-4-ohm/

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/coaxial/hi-vi-autosound-cf260-6.5-coaxial-car-speaker-pair/


----------



## percy072

I was very happy with the Pioneer TS-D1720C components...but now I'm having distortion issues  Either a set of dud mids, or something else causing it? Otherwise I was really impressed with them


----------



## gstokes

You are looking at Vifa's old fabric dome tweeter, the new model has silk dome and
these are the bad boys i use, silk dome, 100 Wrms, very loud and very clear..
Tymphany BC25SC08-04 1" Silk Dome Neodymium Tweeter with Waveguide 4 Ohm

But if you really want the BC25SC06-04 i have two of them you can have, no charge..

If you're going to spend $40+ on a tweeter then you need not look any further than dayton audios highly rated "Silky".. 
Dayton Audio RS28F-4 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter

Fabric domes like the seas tweeters you are looking at are okay but if you want the best sound silk dome is where it's at, at least IMHO.. 

These are the woofers you want, the Silver Flutes..
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...=search&search_in=all&search_str=silver+flute


Vifa and Tymphany are same company, they changed names..

You're on the right track, continue to march..


----------



## djfourmoney

dfarr67 said:


> Good thread.
> I've been researching myself in a circle. Morel/Hertz/Focal/Zapco/Sony/etc. 2015 Honda Accord Sport with 6.5" 2 way comp in the front doors and 6.5" coax in the rear deck- and it all round sucks. I have in hand a JBL MS 5001 amp for a 8" sub, and a JBL MS-8 DSP which has around 30w per channel, I intend use as active. For listening I don't listen loud, but all kinds of music. I've kind of settled on the JBL GTO804 8" sub but am having a tough time sourcing one. And I've come to look more seriously at raw components at Madisound but wonder if they would survive in the car environment. Any suggestions are welcome.
> 
> JBL MS-8 Factory OEM System Integration Digital Sound Processor
> 
> JBL MS-A5001 500W 1-Channel Amp w/ Digital Input Mixer
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...stige-27tffnc/g-h1396-1-textile-dome-tweeter/
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/horn-tweeters/vifa-bc25sc06-04-1-textile-dome-tweeter/
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...eak-discovery-18w/4434g-00-7-midwoofer-4-ohm/
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/coaxial/hi-vi-autosound-cf260-6.5-coaxial-car-speaker-pair/


 Get the Infinity 8" sub, easier to find and cost a bit less. Same enclosure recommendations. 

There's a local shop with a couple of GT804's in-stock but he wants $80 for them. Get the Infinity for $60-$70...


----------



## dfarr67

I'm going with the Infinity sub.

Thanks Gstokes for the info- exactly what I need, I wasn't set on any of the components- just example of what I had read about. The only thing is- will they come apart and fit in the oe Honda sail panel mounts. Was there 2 versions of this- one is a lower wattage?

Is there something 'better' than the Silverflute? or just more cost with little gain.

The more I look around and try to take advantage of other peoples experience- I have high hopes of putting together something that doesn't cost big $$ but will sound great.


----------



## ajsmcs

*JBL P660C* components. I just installed a set two days ago and they rock. They're a bargain at $120, since JBL discontinued that line and retailers are trying to sell off their stock. Their original MSRP was like $270. They're clear, lively, and have prodigious midbass. Despite being from their "Power Series," they're still super detailed. I played "Stravinsky: L'Histoire Du Soldat - The Royal March" off the _Chesky Demo Disc_, and it really sounds like theres an orchestra in front of you. Followed that with "What's the Difference" off Dr. Dre's _2001_, and it kills with midbass. On to "Subterranean Homesick Alien" off Radiohead's _OK Computer_, and the pitch slide in the intro blends effortlessly with the subwoofers. (I could not say that about my previous speakers.) 

I also have a pair of the 10" JBL GTO1014D subs that are excellent, and at $100 for a pair at SonicElectronix, you can't beat them for the price. 

Ask around. Both components/subwoofers are highly regarded on here.


----------



## dfarr67

I have to shop harder as a Canadian due to our dollar (-20%) and shipping costs to my northern region. So obvious bargains to you may not pan out- shipping the last two years has gone way up and post service gone way down.

Dave


----------



## gstokes

dfarr67 said:


> I'm going with the Infinity sub.
> 
> Thanks Gstokes for the info- exactly what I need, I wasn't set on any of the components- just example of what I had read about. The only thing is- will they come apart and fit in the oe Honda sail panel mounts. Was there 2 versions of this- one is a lower wattage?
> 
> Is there something 'better' than the Silverflute? or just more cost with little gain.
> 
> The more I look around and try to take advantage of other peoples experience- I have high hopes of putting together something that doesn't cost big $$ but will sound great.


The older BC25SC06-04 is rated for 50 Wrms, the newer model BC25SC08-04 is rated for 100 Wrms, that's pretty outstanding for a tweeter..

No, the tweeters cannot be disassembled to fit in a location that is too small for them, you will need to build or buy a speaker pod..

I have a full-size ford E150 van, I mounted mine on the dash in both corners of the windshield using custom mini enclosures i fabricated, the tweeters are mounted horizontally and fire backwards right into your face..

The Tymphany, Dayton Audio, Vifa, Seas, Gladen, etc etc are all audiophile grade component drivers used in the finest home audio systems and recording studios, I'm not sure how much better you can get..

Same withe Silver Flutes, their reputation for reproducing audiophile grade sound precedes them, all you have to is read the reviews and if that's not good enough all you have to do is look at the frequency response graph provided with nearly every raw driver you can find..

Example: Scroll to the bottom of the page..
https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c...-6-7/silver-flute-w17rc38-08-6-1/2-wool-cone/

Have you seen a brand name car audio speaker manufacturer like sony or jbl etc provide a graph proudly showing the frequency response of their speaker, I haven't either


----------



## ajsmcs

Yes, actually. My GTO1014D's came with a sheet showing frequency response charts for both sealed and ported enclosures. 

It used to be up on their website, but looks like they may have taken it down...

FWIW I was initially opposed to going with a big name brand, but was convinced otherwise by the forum.


----------



## gstokes

ajsmcs said:


> Yes, actually. My GTO1014D's came with a sheet showing frequency response charts for both sealed and ported enclosures.
> 
> It used to be up on their website, but looks like they may have taken it down...
> 
> FWIW I was initially opposed to going with a big name brand, but was convinced otherwise by the forum.


I myself had never seen one but glad to see that JBL did in fact at one time provide a graph of the frequency response but I am sad to know they no longer do..

The car audio industry is changing its tune though, Rockford Fosgate will be one of the first manufacturers to provide a graph of the frequency response..

I think manufacturers realize the average car audio enthusiast is better informed and educated (thanks to the internet) and gotten wise to snake oil tactics and overinflated specifications..

You know what they say, if you can't baffle them with ******** you have to dazzle them with brilliance


----------



## ajsmcs

The P660 book even had TS parameters in it. 

Couldn't agree more. I hope it's a continuing trend. I'd love to see the end of stuff like advertising overrated peak wattages or those gimmicky 5-way multi-axial 6x9's, too.


----------



## dfarr67

How do these stack up? Dayton RS 180 with the Silve Flute for matted door install.

Lots of tweeter choices- I don't mind some surgery, but at the end of the day I want the tweeters to go into the sail panels.

14' sport tweeter - Drive Accord Honda Forums

9th Gen Tweeter Size - Drive Accord Honda Forums


----------



## gstokes

You can't go wrong with either one, they're both great woofers, the silver flute is a 6.5" woofer so that would probably be my choice.
The RS28F-4 tweeters have an overall diameter 4.13", they require a 2.88" cutout and they are 1.88" deep.
Without knowing what the sail panels can accommodate i can't say what will fit, take some measurements and we'll go from there..


----------



## dfarr67

Any comment on the Sony XSGS1720, not a fanboy of Sony in general- but I've been hearing the GS is OK- for $50. This would be for rear fill- co axial with tweeters not protruding too much because of oem grill.


----------



## ajsmcs

If your goal is to stick to a budget, then don't even bother with "rear fill". Put the money you save toward getting better fronts. 

There are ways of doing rear fill properly (L-R mono a la Dolby Prologic, for example), but in general running rear speakers just tends to screw up imaging.

I -personally- don't run rears, and from what I've seen on here I'm in the majority.

EDIT: Just saw you had an MS-8. From what I understand about them, they _would_ let you do real Dolby style surround. BUT I still think you're better off putting your money toward good fronts now, and running without rears.

If you decided you want to run rears later, you can upgrade them too. IMHO _really nice_ fronts by themselves will sound a LOT better than _just OK_ fronts with _just OK_ rears.


----------



## tyroneshoes

for $50 get the sonys for rears and let the ms8 do its magic imo.

Dayton rs180p over the silverflutes in my experience and you have numerous options on tweets. 

These xtants by morel will do well

Xtant 1 1" Soft Dome Tweeters Pair Macrom New | eBay


----------



## fredi

speakers, the buzzer Palin nice, and cheap what guys


----------



## ajsmcs

^---uhhh...sure...?...


----------



## tyroneshoes

fredi said:


> speakers, the buzzer Palin nice, and cheap what guys


Please keep your racism to yourself


----------



## dfarr67

Bought those Xtant's, expensive buggers, I was thinking more for the automotive sized application with minimal fab.


Still thinking about the front. Right now I'm going to use the 30w off the MS-8 if I have to purchase an amp later, fine- might be OK though.

For the rear can you comment on these cheapies or suggestion- don't mind a big improvement for a little more $:

Amazon.com : MBQUART OKC116 Onyx Speakers - Set of 2 : Vehicle Speakers : Car Electronics

http://www.amazon.com/Polk-Audio-DB651-6-5-Inch-Speakers/dp/B000P0PF9G/ref=pd_cp_e_2

Amazon.com : MBQUART OKC116 Onyx Speakers - Set of 2 : Vehicle Speakers : Car Electronics

Pair Focal 6 5" Replacement 2 Way Built in Tweeters Coaxial Speakers New | eBay

http://www.amazon.com/Soundstream-S...id=1428695964&sr=8-1&keywords=soundstream+sst

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-20000320...TF8&qid=1428696218&sr=8-1&keywords=sony+xs-gs

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001RJSPHI/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=AUW8LS4RA5GKJ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181342394100?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## tyroneshoes

Since you got the xtants (which are car audio size) Id go with the maximos over the sony to match morel silk dome to another silk dome. On a budget, the soundstreams are actually quite nice and come with passive crossovers. I used the 6x9s in my jeep for a while and was very impressed. 

Morel Coaxial Maximo 6C Car Audio 6" 6 5" 6 1 2" Pro 2 Way 160 w Speakers New 7290001458808 | eBay

or SST6.5s for that super low price

Or these pioneers. Also great budget speakers with nice crossovers for coaxials

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pioneer-TS-...509?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43d85d71f5


----------



## tyroneshoes

+ these

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...s/175458-bnib-dayton-audio-rs180p-4-pair.html

and youre good


----------



## dfarr67

?

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.com/coaxial/hi-vi-autosound-cf260-6.5-coaxial-car-speaker-pair/

http://www.sonicelectronix.com/item_69252_NVX-NSP65.html


----------



## percy072

dfarr67 said:


> Bought those Xtant's, expensive buggers


Just pulled the trigger on those as well... Reviews seemed solid, will also be running them off my MS-8.


----------



## tyroneshoes

very similar to the PG elite tweeter the mt-22. Used it with the aluminum rs180 crossed over at 2.2 k xover point 24db. Sounded great. Lasted years with that setup, its a great front stage combo.


----------



## dfarr67

Ended up with these- shipping was favorable.

426 - DLS 6.5" 2-Way Speakers


----------



## tyroneshoes

nice choice


----------



## dallasneon

dfarr67 said:


> Ended up with these- shipping was favorable.
> 
> 426 - DLS 6.5" 2-Way Speakers


Nice speakers, seems like DLS has fallen out of favor over the several years. I've never had a bad sounding set of DLS speakers. I think you'll enjoy them.


----------



## dfarr67

I passed on some super deals on Ranibow and Tempo's as I don't have the power to drive them.
Now on to the front woofer.


----------



## djfourmoney

I picked up some Hertz Dieci's and I won't mention what happen to my new car, they are going to correct it or I will spill the beans online.

I knew I shouldn't have this shop work on my new car's front doors. No telling what they did but that's all I will say about it if they make the correction on next week.

How does somebody leave the crossover HPF set at 160 hz????

Then the output of the sub was so much that one click up from off was loud as hell.

Lots of tuning left to be done, dramatic increase in power in all areas, I will cover that in the 5 channel thread.


----------



## dfarr67

So..what's it going to be? matted doors some attempt to seal major holes but definitely not fully sealed.

https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c.../silver-flute-w17rc38-04-ohm-6-1/2-wool-cone/
The Madisound Speaker Store
The Madisound Speaker Store
Dayton Audio RS180P-4 7" Reference Paper Woofer 4 Ohm


----------



## percy072

dfarr67 said:


> So..what's it going to be? matted doors some attempt to seal major holes but definitely not fully sealed.


Have you had a chance to remove your door card and see how much room (depth) you have to fit an aftermarket mid?? Some of those drivers are pretty deep and could interfere with your windows etc...

I'm having a hell of a time trying to fit a set of CDT ES-6 mids into my Fusion because FORD put a brace right behind the speaker hole  and they are only 2.5" deep.


----------



## gstokes

dfarr67 said:


> So..what's it going to be? matted doors some attempt to seal major holes but definitely not fully sealed.
> 
> https://www.madisoundspeakerstore.c.../silver-flute-w17rc38-04-ohm-6-1/2-wool-cone/
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> The Madisound Speaker Store
> Dayton Audio RS180P-4 7" Reference Paper Woofer 4 Ohm


Look at the frequency response for the Silver Flute W17RC38-04, smooth as butter and rated for 80 Wrms..
That's the one i would use and probably will once i get my door panels opened up to accommodate a 6.5" driver, right now i can only put a 5.25" driver in the door, that's going to change !!


----------



## dfarr67

A far as I have researched- Honda Accord doesn't have a problem with depth.


----------



## tyroneshoes

the fr response of the sliverflutes are smoothed out and only right on axis. Mind of misleading. Still smooth, but not that smooth. 

I like the scan discovery or the rs180p. The SBs are good choices too.


----------



## gstokes

tyroneshoes said:


> the fr response of the sliverflutes are smoothed out and only right on axis.


Last time i checked loudspeakers were designed and intended to be used on-axis and I'm quite sure the off-axial frequency response is nearly the same for the Silver Flute, RS180P, Scanspeak and the SB Acoustics..


----------



## tyroneshoes

gstokes said:


> Last time i checked loudspeakers were designed and intended to be used on-axis and I'm quite sure the off-axial frequency response is nearly the same for the Silver Flute, RS180P, Scanspeak and the SB Acoustics..


Most companies provide off axis info as well. Not saying the silver flutes are horrible, but Id only buy them id I could spend 50 max on drivers. Plus the way they measured the silverflutes dont show many peaks or dips because of how spread apart the freqs are in measurement. Tang Band does this as well.

http://www.parts-express.com/pedocs/specs/295-375--rs180p-4-spec-sheet.pdf


----------



## dfarr67

vented vol Fs Qt X watt
S/F 11L 37.5Hz 0.24 5mm 80w
SB 13 31 0.29 11 60
RS180 18 38 0.39 6 60/90
SS 12 47 0.35 8 55/170
Peerl 830946 6 42 0.35 8.2 75/150

Comments:

- not really fussy for a paper cone in the door environment- although I think mine are tight.
- currently planning on using 30w???????????
- that SB Acoustics stands out in this case, but my knowledge is limited- I could probably buy any one of these and not really hear a difference.


----------



## dfarr67

Denovo Audio Anarchy woofer DIY Sound Group

R6.2 - 6,5 inch mid bass drivers

Hmmmm questions= more questions


----------



## Sam_Rock

If you are searching for the best car speakers company in India then Songbird is the best company. According to survey report 50% music lover using Songbird Speakers and I too also using this company speakers since last 2 years and till now I they are working like I have bought them yesterday only.


----------

